# Black screen in Xorg 7.4_2



## quakerdoomer (Aug 30, 2009)

I am using FreeBSD 8.0BETA2. (I know BETA3 is out, will try it next month)
I have tried both xorg 7.4_1 and 7.4_2 on my ATI Radeon (Laptop)
I had to create softlinks for a few libXX.so.X pointing libXX.so.(X-1) in lib folder


The problem is that I get a black blank screen. I don't see the X arrow or the white/grey background. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't kill X and it gets stuck
If I try a Ctrl+Alt+Del the white GUI and the arrow appear for a second.

I tried 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 and used the 
	
	



```
Xorg -config xorg.new
```
 file to load X as well.
I have also tried other auto Xconfiguration files(from DesktopBSD Live) and tried changing ati to vesa and many other old working config files(from FreeBSD 8.0 CURRENT 200806).

My question is Is this a known bug ??

Also I noticed this isn the log file :


```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```

Any inputs ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't kill X for long time, not only on FreeBSD bot on Linux as well, That is normal.

Black screen is normal.

Have you added you Window Manager to .xinitrc

```
exec fvwm &
```
replace fvwm with any other you use

about the mouse pointer.... hmmm
try removing xorg, and simply run *startx*

also make sure hald (if yo ucompilled with hald support) and dbus are enabled

in /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2009)

quakerdoomer said:
			
		

> I had to create softlinks for a few libXX.so.X pointing libXX.so.(X-1) in lib folder


Don't. Try and solve why this happened. It probably means not everything is up to date.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------

